# Chicken Feathers



## Shane (Aug 14, 2007)

My 2nd attempt at casting feathers, it turned out a little better than the peacock herl did.

Sierra with grizzly hackle. I didn't count but there's about 30 feathers tied to the tube using my fly tying gear.

The picture really doesn't do it justice, it looks so much better holding it in your hands rolling it around 







Comments/Critiques always appreciated.

Happy Turning,


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 14, 2007)

Simpley awesome!


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 14, 2007)

totally cool effect!


----------



## CaptG (Aug 14, 2007)

That is way too cool.  Very nice work.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 14, 2007)

ME LIKE!!!! 

Great work, Shane.


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, Shane that is a great pen.


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 14, 2007)

VERY NICE!  You did very well.


----------



## les-smith (Aug 14, 2007)

I've been tying flys since I was about ten.  So when you said you used your fly tying gear, all I can say is TUTORIAL.  The pen looks great and your pictures are awesome.  Two of my many favorite things to do, pen making and fly tying.  Does it get any better.

Great job.


----------



## winpooh498 (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW!!! That is wonderful! []


----------



## 2rcbruce (Aug 14, 2007)

Best pen i have seen in many moons, much better than snake skin. I want to buy one.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 14, 2007)

That is super sweet pen!!  Were the feathers from a Barred Rock??


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by les-smith_
> <br />I've been tying flys since I was about ten.  So when you said you used your fly tying gear, all I can say is TUTORIAL.  The pen looks great and your pictures are awesome.  Two of my many favorite things to do, pen making and fly tying.  Does it get any better.
> 
> Great job.



I agree!


----------



## laurie sullivan (Aug 14, 2007)

i agree with everyone. that one killer pen.

laurie


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 15, 2007)

feel free to send my any blanks that you feel like!

Excellent Pen!


----------



## gerryr (Aug 15, 2007)

Tied to the tube?  Very interesting approach.  I've done this sort of thing on fly rods, but used color preserver to stick them in place and then coated them with epoxy.  What did you use for a finish?  The pen looks very good.


----------



## Shane (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments everyone, I appreciate them []

Bill and Les I made a post on how I did the peacock herl on the casting form. I used the same steps only I didn't spiral the hackle around the tube like I did with the herl, just tied them off on the ends.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=26939

Firefyter I'm not sure if they were from a Barred Rock or a Bantam. The feathers are probably over 20 years old from back in the day when I used to do a lot of fly tying and actually had free time to take them out and use them.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 15, 2007)

I like that pen Shane! That's the best "feather under glass" pen I've seen here. Nice choice of feathers and excellent casting. You also picked a great kit/plating to show it off.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 15, 2007)

Really nice idea.  That's what I like about this forum, new ideas popping up everyday.  Who would have thought of making a fen from bird feathers?

Your photography isn't too shabby either, are you are professional photograhper as well?

George


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 15, 2007)

It's a beauty and I'm jealous!


----------



## csb333 (Aug 15, 2007)

That looks fantastic! Chris


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 15, 2007)

Simply superb, Shane! I love it![^]


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, that is great looking!  So if I might ask, the feathers run parallel to the tube and are tied at both ends?


----------



## Radman (Aug 15, 2007)

Homerun!!!
[8D]


----------



## RONB (Aug 15, 2007)

Beautifull pen. As an old tier I've got to try this.


----------



## kkwall (Aug 15, 2007)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwww! That is very coooooool indeed.[8D][]


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 15, 2007)

Certainly gives casting a new meaning. Pun intended! []
Great looking pen.


----------



## rherrell (Aug 15, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Scott (Aug 15, 2007)

Spectacular!!!  This is a sure winner!

Scott.


----------



## txbatons (Aug 15, 2007)

Adding one more "Wow" or "Beautiful" might not be noticed, but that's a nice looking pen. Congrats.


----------



## Shane (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks again for all the wonderful comments everyone []



> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> ... Your photography isn't too shabby either, are you are professional photograhper as well?
> 
> George



George I don't know if I would call myself a professional, more of a serious hobbiest. I shoot weddings and portraits every now and then and have several galleries scattered around the world selling some of my wildlife prints, but since I started turning the only shooting I have been doing lately is to photograph my work.



> _Originally posted by Brewmeister35_
> <br />... So if I might ask, the feathers run parallel to the tube and are tied at both ends?


Yes thats correct. They are tyed off to the plugs on each end.

Thanks again,


----------



## YoYoSpin (Aug 15, 2007)

Major thinking outside the box...extremely well done!


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Aug 15, 2007)

NICE[]


----------



## Tanner (Aug 17, 2007)

Geez Shane ,I almost missed this one.  All I can add is freaking fantastic!!!


----------



## Darley (Aug 17, 2007)

Very nice Shane you done a good work on this pen, you found that is better to use only the tip of the feather[], about Roast Chicken for dinner tonight []



> _Originally posted by Shane_
> <br />My 2nd attempt at casting feathers, it turned out a little better than the peacock herl did.
> 
> Sierra with grizzly hackle. I didn't count but there's about 30 feathers tied to the tube using my fly tying gear.
> ...


----------



## splinter99 (Aug 17, 2007)

Beautifull Pen!!..I have about 50 birds here between chickens, turkeys, ducks and guinies ..
all pets..some of them may soon be walking around half naked[]

Very nice job!!!


----------



## CSue (Aug 17, 2007)

awesome!  What a truly awesome pen!  Don't let that one fly away.[^]


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Aug 17, 2007)

Harold, if your birds decide to do a strip show maybe you should pick up after them and offer them for sale here[]


----------



## sahebert (Aug 18, 2007)

That is beautiful. My younger brother raises chickens so this style pen would make a great gift. Thanks for showing it!!!


----------

